# Update on my Trembly geldings



## Connie P (Oct 11, 2008)

I have people ask every now and again how the two geldings are that I purchased from Mr. Trembly last October.

Well here they are! They are both doing great! They have some "issues" but we are slowly working out the kinks. I wish I had more time to spend with them individually. I have been trying to make a point of setting a schedule to work with them in between everything else I have going. Neither of them like to be wormed so I just started putting the wormer on their feed and they just lap it right up so that works for me!






Now trimming feet is another story - while Bob is very good for his feet to be trimmed, General FREAKS out. He really tries to hurt us when we have to trim his feet so I now have to have the vet out to tranquilize hime every time. Believe me when I tell you it is much safer for us and for him too.

They really do not like to be without each other and really cause a fuss if they cannot see one another. They are stalled next to each other and share a pasture. They are both in their mid 20's and are really content here. I don't know if they will ever be fully accepting of being handled but for now it really doesn't matter to me. I do have them listed on my sales page, but unless a really special home that I approve of comes along they will just live their remaining days here with us.






Bob is up front and General in back.

Edited to add - even though they have their own hay piles they have decided to share. Now that is a huge stride forward!


----------



## Gini (Oct 11, 2008)

Connie they look so good!! What lucky boy's they are to be with you. Sometimes you just have to tranq a little to keep them from hurting you much less hurt themselves. You never know what these guys went thru and do we ever want to.


----------



## Betty B (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking good. Lucky boys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2008)

They are looking really good! Thanks for the update.


----------



## DrivinTime (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Connie,

Thanks for the update on your guys! I often wonder how Mr. Trembly's minis are doing these days, and it's soooooo nice to see that these two are looking so nice and content.

It's wonderful to know that you've brought them back from the brink and they are now living the Good Life! You did a Really Good Thing.

Lori


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Connie if you're able to do anything with them it's obvious to anyone who had one that you've made progress. I no longer have either of my Kansas Kids but I think of them often and wish I knew how they're doing. Good Job!!!


----------



## Mona (Oct 14, 2008)

You've got them looking great Connie! I too wonder about the rest of the Trembley horses. What ever became of them? Are there still a large number of them there?


----------



## Gini (Oct 14, 2008)

Mona said:


> You've got them looking great Connie! I too wonder about the rest of the Trembley horses. What ever became of them? Are there still a large number of them there?


Mona as far as we know he has added to his herd. With winter coming we can only hope that he has adequate shelter for them Yes someone told us there is still a large number. Personally speaking for myself I hope he is able to care for them all or has help.


----------



## Mona (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Gini for the update.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 15, 2008)

Connie,

Your boys look wonderful!



Thanks for the update as I often wonder how the "kansas" horses are doing. It makes me sad to think Mr Trembly is still adding/breeding more horses as I'm afraid I know what the outcome will be.





On a better note, I should get off my duff and get a few current pics of my Trembly horse, Wiz. Like yours, he has baggage, but we're working through it. When I first got him I had all these hopes and plans for training him to drive and then finding just the right forever home for him. Well, that isn't going to happen, but that's OK. He can just be a pasture ornament around here for the rest of his days.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 16, 2008)

They are looking so good. I did stop and talk with the folks that adopted BOO & Suzie (did not have my camera with me) They live about 10 miles from me. They are now friendly and do like being brushed and are very healthy looking and fuzzy. They have settled into their new home well and are doing good. I shutter to think about Trembly and his "breeding program" and can only hope that he and his minis are being carefully "watched"


----------



## Connie P (Oct 16, 2008)

So glad to hear that Boo and Suzie and Wiz are all doing well! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Nov 3, 2008)

Connie P said:


> I have people ask every now and again how the two geldings are that I purchased from Mr. Trembly last October.
> Now trimming feet is another story - while Bob is very good for his feet to be trimmed, General FREAKS out. He really tries to hurt us when we have to trim his feet so I now have to have the vet out to tranquilize hime every time. Believe me when I tell you it is much safer for us and for him too.


We also have to take our two rescues to a vet that tranqs them to trim their feet. They do not mind getting shots but you go near their feet especially the back and they go into instant panic. So whatever caused this it seems to be the same problem with mine. The vet we are using though is very kind with them so if that is what we have to do to keep them from getting upset and keep them healthy then that is just what we will do. We keep working on picking up the feet at home but I just do not think we are going to be able to get away from the tranq any time soon and both of mine are 19 and 20 yrs old.

They do look wonderful. I am almost embarrased to say but Dezzy is actually FAT now!! We had to put him on a diet. But they enjoy thier petting and hugs and Dezzy was trying to play with the video camera the other day. He is the curious one.

Di.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 24, 2008)

It's wonderful to see updates about the Trembly horses and I am thrilled to hear about "Boo"



. I also think of the ones that remained



and am so very sorry to hear that he has brought more into his herd. Interesting that he said, and those that defended the man and the situation, that his numbers would be brought down permanently. I can't say I am surprised though, I never believed them any of them for a minute.


----------

